# Fishing before Dorian



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Often fishing before a storm can be very good.*Dorian is as bad as it gets:That's looking better for us, terrible for the Bahamas.Our Florida fishing can be absolutely fantastic; so are the real sportsmen/women who visit the Sunshine State.Representing the great state of Missouri:Why would anyone travel so far...To fish with us? The answer is simple:Our new friends from the 'Show Me' state are ever so proud, proud for good reasons:Let's go catch some fish.When Will talks, we listen:Thank you, Will:Wow! Our friends from Missouri took, 'Show Me' to heart:Challenge the Red-White-Blue?BIG MO says...NO WAY!We who call Florida home also have a great deal to be proud of...Many who fish also like to hunt. Even if hunting is not your thing, our Florida's woodlands can be a sightseers 'PARADISE' on earth. Like to view wild game? Bear Bridge Ranch is the place to be. Scott make sure we will see plenty of the Sunshine State's best:Like to stay in a state-of-the art lodge?How about fishing in a very remote private well stocked lake?As the weather cools Bear Bridge Ranch will be my home for many three day fishing/hunting adventures.The wild boar hunting is fantastic. I will be looking for another trophy:

'Catch' the video of the 8/30/19 thirty nine hour Florida Fisherman ll adventure:






Video and fishing pictures by:And a very special congratulations to the family of Captain Dylan Hubbard:


----------

